# TDI- Tuning Box



## Robbins33

Does anyone have any experience with fitting a TDI tuning box as advertised on this forum. I have a Sprinter 316 IH conversion and looking to fit one of these boxes for better mpg. Have spoken to Comfort Insurance who may want admin fee of £15.00 but no premium increase. Are their any problems with these?
Alan


----------



## 747

Don't expect a huge increase in mpg by fitting one. A better option would be a remap with the emphasis on economy not power.

I have just removed a Tunit Box from my 5 ton Burstner. It gave me more power (that was noticeable) but the extra mpg was very slight.

The theory is that having a bit more power gets you up through the gears quicker and you get better economy by being in high gear sooner. A smaller van may benefit to a greater extent but the difference drops, depending on the size of the van. That has been my experience anyway.


----------



## Mrplodd

A Tuneit box, to the best of my knowledge, sends INCORRECT readings to the ECU which make it THINK more fuel is needed, so thats what the ECU delivers. They are pretty simple devices, thats why they are much cheaper than a proper re-map.

My 3 litre 4 tonne MH was re-mapped by Wow tuning before I bought it.

It goes like stink !!!!! BUT and its an important but, driven gently (which is easy do to the huge increase in engine torque) I regularly get over 27mpg (calculated properly) whereas my mate, who has a newer, less heavy, and smaller engined MH (Fiat base same as mine) struggles to get 23mpg


----------



## crimbo

Only just ordered one today from TDI for my Peugeot 2.8hdi. 

Corresponded via e-mail asking them how easy it was to fit and would it really improve the lower speed sluggish performance?

Their answer was bhp and torque will be significantly improved and that my m/h would be much more drivable and a few extra mpg to boot!

Well we will see soon,


----------



## Finola

I fitted one two years ago to my 316. Made a big difference to the drive ability mainly by bringing the power curve down to about 1500rpm which means I can cruise at a lower speed without the need to keep dropping down to fourth and up again.

Very slight improvement in mpg, but if you use the extra power you don't gain the mpg.

Mine has a adjuster on the back that allows you to alter the effect between power or mpg, they send it out pre set to the optimum for the vehicle which they ask for on ordering, but you are free to tweak it.

They actually work by altering the signal from the common rail pressure sensor and tell the ecu to increase the pressure. This in turn puts slightly more fuel through the injector in the time the needle is lifted from its seat, but also improves the atomisation of the fuel meaning it burns cleaner and maximises the energy released.

I would prefare a complete remap with a bigger turbo and inter cooler in honesty but it costs lots more so may never pay for itself, and if my gizmo goes wrong its disconnected in seconds at the side of the road.

If anyone is interested mine came from TDI Tuning ( online from Britain)

Correction the power curve has dropped from approx 2500rpm to approx 2000rpm - much better when driving somthing a aerodynamic as a garden fence!


----------



## robrace

*Tuning*

I chewed over having my Motorhome either fitted with a tuning box or a remap.I decided all I really wanted was a little more power at about the 55 to 65 mph mark when towing my racing car!I didn't want a higher speed or faster 0 to 60!so had it remapped.I think it was the right move.It now pulls better when I want it although fuel consumption remains about the same.i only wish I had done it a couple of years ago.I have also just fitted myself air assisted suspension.Again should have fitted it before as difference is well worth the £200 ipaid for the kit.


----------



## crimbo

crimbo said:


> Only just ordered one today from TDI for my Peugeot 2.8hdi.
> 
> Corresponded via e-mail asking them how easy it was to fit and would it really improve the lower speed sluggish performance?
> 
> Their answer was bhp and torque will be significantly improved and that my m/h would be much more drivable and a few extra mpg to boot!
> 
> Well we will see soon,


Just come back from 5 nights on the IOW and boy oh boy what a difference the TDI box made. Its much more enjoyable to drive with the extra torque and bhp. Foot down and the response is direct, better acceleration, hill climbing, getting into the higher gears sooner and staying in them. Haven`t done an mpg study so cant say whether or not it gives any extra mpg, but then again i bought it for the performance improvement. Worth every penny and truly recommended :thumbright:


----------

